# Animal Crossing Headcanons?



## Ebony Claws (Mar 7, 2014)

Headcanons refer to conclusions of your own that you've created. Have you created a few during any of your Animal Crossing experiences? For example, do you believe a neighbor has a specific personality or quirk? Does a character you know have a hobby that hasn't technically been shared in the dialogue or events in the actual game? 

I love to write characters and stories so I always think up little headcanons for townsfolk I like and other little things. 
Kiki was my best friend when I used to play AC: WW. Since then, I've always imagined her as the insecure yet compassionate and slightly shy type with a love for the color orange and her favorite hobby being gardening... Huh.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 7, 2014)

Brain damage and nuclear bombs.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 8, 2014)

Why do these threads happen.


----------



## mrs saturn (Mar 8, 2014)

I have Nana in my town, a pink monkey with a normal personality and mostly pink or mermaid furniture. She's very sweet and ever since she bought a shark from me (and hasn't once, in probably over 6 months, wanted to replace it), I always imagine her being the type who isn't scared easily, but stays calm and friendly even around dangerous things. Like, come on, she has a huge shark in her bedroom, which apparently helps her relax when she has trouble sleeping.

That's the only one I can think of, I usually can't easily come up with headcanons by myself, but I still really like thinking about stuff like this, so I hope more people will reply c:


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Mar 8, 2014)

I imagine Maelle to be the **** stirrer around the town to get people into fights.


----------



## Ebony Claws (Mar 8, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Why do these threads happen.


Because some people are actually creative and *gasp* DIFFERENT! They THINK differently! Shocking, huh?  By the way, aren't I suppose to report off-topic posts? 

Anyways, I have Rizzo in my town. He's... pretty suspicious, with that sly look on his face. And he's ALWAYS trying to go to my house. Whenever he has something important to say to me, its "Can I take a look at your house?" "Can I come to you house?" etc. Starting to think he's acting all nice towards me because he planning to burglarize my home...


----------



## oath2order (Mar 9, 2014)

Ebony Claws said:


> Because some people are actually creative and *gasp* DIFFERENT! They THINK differently! Shocking, huh?  By the way, aren't I suppose to report off-topic posts?



It's a E-rated game. And that post is on-topic. I gave my opinion.


----------



## akirb (Mar 9, 2014)

I imagine Dora and Poppy to have a close friendship, since they are both normal. I always see them talking and they get on well. ^^


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 12, 2014)

oath2order said:


> It's a E-rated game. And that post is on-topic. I gave my opinion.



"The more beautiful and pure a thing is, the more satisfying it is to corrupt it."


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Mar 12, 2014)

I have a rather odd headcanon. You know how in the Pokemon Anime, there are several Nurse Joys and Officer Jennies around every region? And you know how Tom Nook owns a shop in your town, and your friend's town, and your friend's friend's brother's cousin's dog's owner's guy's dad's town? How is this possible? Simple. I think that every shopkeeper around town (Or Main Street for you New Leaf players) has several sisters/brothers and cousins that work at different towns.


----------

